# ??? Why can't I use Search on these boards ???



## Razz (Sep 7, 2003)

I dunno if there's something wrong or maybe I'm totally clueless, but when I click on the Search button to search the forums, it says I don't have permission to access it.

Am I missing something here...?


----------



## Mouseferatu (Sep 7, 2003)

Razz said:
			
		

> I dunno if there's something wrong or maybe I'm totally clueless, but when I click on the Search button to search the forums, it says I don't have permission to access it.
> 
> Am I missing something here...?




The Search feature is available only to Community Supporters (folks who have donated money or time to the boards).

I keep meaning to become one myself, when I have the spare cash...


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Sep 7, 2003)

Razz said:
			
		

> I dunno if there's something wrong or maybe I'm totally clueless, but when I click on the Search button to search the forums, it says I don't have permission to access it.
> 
> Am I missing something here...?




The search function is reserved for Community Supporters, its not available to everyone.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Sep 7, 2003)

mouseferatu said:
			
		

> The Search feature is available only to Community Supporters (folks who have donated money or time to the boards).




Yes, because heaven forbid that someone who doesn't donate money actually be able to find anything on these boards.


----------



## gfunk (Sep 7, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Yes, because heaven forbid that someone who doesn't donate money actually be able to find anything on these boards.




It is a bandwith issue.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Sep 7, 2003)

gfunk said:
			
		

> It is a bandwith issue.




OK, fine, I understand bandwidth issues, but there are other ways to adjudicate who gets to use the search function than the old 'what have you done for me lately?' approach. Why not go by post count? How about length of time you've been a member? I just don't subscribe to the notion that this is handled fairly right now. But it is Moruss's site and he can run it however he sees fit.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 7, 2003)

gfunk said:
			
		

> It is a bandwith issue.



Indeed.

Heck, Search used to be turned off completely for quite a while, when there yet wasn't such a thing as a Community Supporter.


----------



## gfunk (Sep 7, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> OK, fine, I understand bandwidth issues, but there are other ways to adjudicate who gets to use the search function than the old 'what have you done for me lately?' approach.




As was mentioned, if you donate time and effort to bettering this site (e.g. programming and such) then you can also get a Comm Supp acct (at Morrus' discretion).

If you really want to search something, just ask a community supporter.  I'm sure most of them would be happy to run one for you.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Sep 7, 2003)

Alright, fine, you want to know where the sour grapes are, I'll spill it.

When I was with Dark Portal Games and this site needed the capitol to start up because Eric's site was going down, I opened my wallet in the name of the company and chipped in somewhere in the neighborhood of $60. Then, also under DPG, I wrote two articles gratis for the now defunct Asgard Online Magazine. Do I get any love for that? Nope, I'm just a registered user. But, like I said, no big deal. I can deal with it.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 7, 2003)

Having a bad day?

Really, if you need a search done, just ask here in Meta. Someone will either know where to look already, or be able to do the search for you.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 7, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Why not go by post count?



Interesting.
Still, I don't want to know how many people would try to spam themselves up the required post count if we were to do this.  Which would become a bandwidth problem even if we cracked down hard on the obvious spammers.







> How about length of time you've been a member?



Hm. More than half of our current 13,500 users have been registered for a year or more. And the boards' total age is 19-20 months.
I can't think of time requirement that wouldn't get us into deep trouble if not now, then in a few months. 

Not slamming your suggestions, mate; just thinking of the difficulties I can see, is all.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 7, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Alright, fine, you want to know where the sour grapes are, I'll spill it.



I see your point.

Alas, Morrus hadn't already thought of Community Supporters back then; that came only much later...

(Heh. Side note: You have sour grapes now and I can understand that. But just imagine - if Morrus were to hand out Search privileges by post count/time registered/whatever now, there would quite possibly be _a lot_ of CommSupps with sour grapes.)

Have you asked Morrus whether he'd give you a CS account by merit of your past contributions (articles, etc.), by the way?
'cause if not, I'm not sure if it's fair to blame only him.  And, more importantly, maybe he would give you a CS account. *shrug* I must point out that I don't know what his criteria are - but asking can't hurt in any case, right?

(Disclaimer: If anyone else thinks they should have access to Search/pictures of Piratecat in lingerie/anything else for whatever reason, ask Morrus - _politely_. 'cause I really can't help you.)


----------



## Norfleet (Sep 7, 2003)

Heh. Bandwidth issue? I somehow have a feeling that forcing anyone who wants to do a search to write or use an archiving spider on the forum is going to be helpful to the bandwidth. Make people download the entire forum contents so they can search it, just so you can save bandwidth? Sounds like cutting off your nose to spite your face.


----------



## Mark (Sep 7, 2003)

Norfleet said:
			
		

> Heh. Bandwidth issue? I somehow have a feeling that forcing anyone who wants to do a search to write or use an archiving spider on the forum is going to be helpful to the bandwidth. Make people download the entire forum contents so they can search it, just so you can save bandwidth? Sounds like cutting off your nose to spite your face.




Heh.  That's amazingly ironic.  Sounds like your scenarios are more of an example of "cutting off your nose to spite your (everyone's) face."

Why would someone do as much work to circumvent the restrictions as it would take to earn their removal?

Why not volunteer and put that effort toward helping the community at large rather than to simply help yourself?  There are always Newshound positions available and even if someone doesn't know how to channel those energies toward a positive end, a simple email to Morrus saying you have the time and would like to earn a Community Supporter title rather than purchase one (for whatever reasons) would surely be appreciated.

I expect that you will have a new title within the next week or so, Norfleet...


----------



## Darrin Drader (Sep 7, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I see your point.
> Have you asked Morrus whether he'd give you a CS account by merit of your past contributions (articles, etc.), by the way?
> 'cause if not, I'm not sure if it's fair to blame only him.  And, more importantly, maybe he would give you a CS account. *shrug* I must point out that I don't know what his criteria are - but asking can't hurt in any case, right?




No, I'm fine, really. I mean I wouldn't argue if a CS account were to fall out of the sky and land on me, but I really don't want to get one because I griped about it. I think that wouldn't be fair to the people who have paid for theirs.

As for being a newshound, its an interesting idea, but given my position, it wouldn't be appropriate. I'm in a position where I know the news before it hits, so reporting on it wouldn't be appropriate. Besides, it would be bad if I accidentally spilled the beans on something too soon.


----------



## Mark (Sep 7, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> As for being a newshound, its an interesting idea, but given my position, it wouldn't be appropriate.




You could volunteer as a Newshound for Morrus' Sci-fi & Fantasy News Sidebar.  It'd be a big help to the site, as well as aid your freelancing by keeping abreast of current trends in the larger genre market.  That shouldn't present a conflict.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 7, 2003)

I'd also point out that at the time the idea of communty supporters came up, Morrus was pretty much against the idea and was viewinbg it as a last ditch effort to get the nessasary upgrades to keep the boards going. It was an idea that people from the community came up with and ended up supporting, so don't pin the blame on Morrus, it's as much the fault of the communty. Not that i have a problem with the system mind you, i think at the time it was the best solution to the problems, and it continues to work, IMO.


----------



## doghead (Sep 7, 2003)

What an interesting thread. You learn something new every day.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 7, 2003)

I say the search can only be used by people with fifteen thousand posts or more!!  I like that one


----------



## Cougar (Sep 8, 2003)

I am sure you would, LOL, since you have the only post count above 15k and most likely will for some time. You would have all the searching bandwidth you needed!


Honestly, I became a community supporter solely to get access to the search function, but I felt good about it afterward. I can spend 35 bucks on a dinner and a movie fairly easily, so I figure I can get the ability to search for the year without too much fuss. I do feel sorry for those people on here who actually can not afford even 35 dollars, but without meaning to offend anyone I think those people are few and far between.

Plus I love my user title.


----------



## Berandor (Sep 8, 2003)

You know, just one thing:
Where? How? Argh!

I've been trying for weeks now to find a link, description, anything on how to become a community member. I know it's by spending roughly 1,000 $ for Morrus  - but where is information on how to pay?

Blind Berandor


----------



## Mark (Sep 8, 2003)

You can use this option through RPGNow.com -

http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=669

Or, I believe, Piratecat is still taking things through Paypal (for those who do not have a problem using it) at -

Kevin @ Kulp.org

(rmove blank spaces)

You might want to Email him first for details...


----------



## Darkness (Sep 8, 2003)

Berandor said:
			
		

> ... how to become a community member. I know it's by spending roughly 1,000 $ for Morrus  - but where is information on how to pay?



Almost. First, you send roughly $1,000 to _me_ and I'll then work things out for you.


----------

